# Map symbols?



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

My daughter asked what the 3 circles, Red Amber & Blue mean on the sat nav. For the life of me I can't seem to find any of them in the written manual. Anyone know?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry but I think I've never seen them!! Where are placed?
Are they the POI standard on the map that you can select/deselect in the map settings-map content?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I think they're pubs.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Shouldn't have a beer??!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I'm sorry but I think I've never seen them!! Where are placed?
> Are they the POI standard on the map that you can select/deselect in the map settings-map content?


Yes standard POI.



R_TTS said:


> I think they're pubs.


You could be right


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

This is the symbol I mean. It is suggested on the Q5 forum that it means entertainment which would explain why it might be associated with pubs.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes - they tend to be pubs. "Entertainment" I think is the name of the blob.

I went through the same 'head scratching' process. I found that it is listed in the user manual.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Best thing would be to visit each site and check out the "facilities".


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

When you select them from the list, you have a description..


----------

